# Our cat never seems full- meows constantly all day for food



## peppy_n_simmy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi, 
We currently own two indoor male adult cats: Peppy and Simmy. Simmy is very vocal and will constantly meow until he gets food. After he has been fed he will stop meowing for about an hour and then continue to meow for more. It almost seems like he is never full. We are getting very frustrated with him because he is eating way more than we would like him too. We have tried high-end (very pricey) foods and low-end (very cheap) foods and he will meow for either one. We currently feed both cats on a some wet, some dry diet (and Peppy could care less when he gets food, but he makes sure he gets his share in before Simmy eats it all) but we know that the dry food is way too much - probably close to a cup a day. He is not overweight - yet, but I'm sure he will get there. Anyone have any suggestions to help us out? Is there a food out there that will fill him up more? Any comments will be appreciated. Thanks!
Nikki and Derrick


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You may want to call the vet and ask how they could determine if he has parasites (worms)...? If he is hungry all the time, it has be be because he isn't getting enough nutrition and it seems like he's "eating like a horse", so I'd check out parasites and having them both de-wormed to see if that helps.
Welcome to CF, other members may have other (and better) information to add, but that was the first thing that popped into my head. Also, for de-worming meds, please go to the vet. Anything you could buy OTC at the grocery store and/or the pet stores are largely ineffective and the Hartz brand is The Debbil, stay far, far away from any of their products.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As with people, carbs cause craving for more carbs. So eliminate the carbs by using grain free wet foods. The grain free dry foods still are carb heavy, just not in grain form. You can also add water to the wet food to help fill him up. Most cats are fine on 6 oz. of wet food per day. You may need to go with a bit more depending on his size/weight/metabolism.

And then you need to toughen up and ignore him. Part of this is that he has you trained....he meows, you provide food. It has become a game for him. Distracting him may also help...when he meows for food, initiate an interactive play session.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Voracious appetite can be a symptom of hyperthyroidism or diabetes. I strongly recommend you take your cat to the vet for a blood chemistry and thyroid test to see if there is a medical explanation for his insatiability. If it turns out that he is healthy - and I hope he is - then consider upgrading his food to high protein, high fat, low carb options like Innova Evo or Wellness Core. If you are feeding high carb foods, your cat may be overeating to try to make up the nutritional deficits in those foods.

As Heidi recommended, getting your cat tested for internal parasites is a good idea, as well. Just collect a fresh stool sample next time you see him using the litterbox and run it right over to your vet's office. The fresher the better for stool testing.

Laurie


----------



## peppy_n_simmy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank-you all very much for your suggestions. He has an upcoming vet appointment and we will be sure to talk to her about it and bring a stool sample. He definately has us trained- it is very easy to just feed instead of being tough. We will keep on trying.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If it turns out that he is hyperthyroid, you will need to feed him as much as he wants to eat until you get the hyperT under control. Otherwise he will drop weight very quickly. If he's diabetic, you will need to cut all of the dry food and treats out of his diet and feed him exclusively low-carb canned food.

With any luck, he won't have any disease, and you'll just have to implement some tough love to address his demands.

Laurie


----------



## peppy_n_simmy (Sep 5, 2009)

We would love to try the low-carb diet in wet food - but we have no idea what to look for. Does anyone have any suggestions on what we should look for when we go to buy it? Will it say low-carb right on the can, or is there something else?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

The charts on the following pages will help you make low-carb choices for your cats:

http://webpages.charter.net/katkarma/canned.htm
http://www.geocities.com/jmpeerson/canfood.html


----------

